# Uso del maiuscolo di cortesia in Suo/Sua



## paulclauderichard

Utilizzo regolarmente, nelle lettere commerciali, il Lei, Voi, Vi, Le, etc. e ho visto diversi post che confermano ciò.

Però ricordo che un insegnante, anni fa, mi disse che "suo" e "sua" facevano eccezione e non dovevano mai essere messi in maiuscolo, in quanto (se non ricordo male), il maiuscolo, in questo caso, era riservato ai riferimenti divini e/o ad autorità superiori.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenut@ in WRF!
Secondo _questo scritto_ di Belardinelli da 'La Crusca per voi' è esattamente il contrario, la maiuscola viene raccomandata :

«Sarà bene aggiungere che la terza persona di cortesia, singolare e plurale, nell’uso scritto richiede l’iniziale maiuscola per evitare confusione con l’uso delle terze persone ordinarie, e che tale uso si estende alle forme degli aggettivi possessivi (_Suo_, _Sua_, _Loro_) e dimostrativi clitici (_La_, _Li_)e alle forme pronominali oblique (_Le_, _Loro_;rarissimo il plurale _Glielo _e simili).»


----------



## paulclauderichard

Grazie, Necsus. l'accademia della crusca è sicuramente una fonte inoppugnabile; però mi resta il dubbio: perchè mi è stato detto il contrario da un insegnante, e soltanto a proposito di "suo" o "sua"? C'è mai stata una discussione in merito, proprio in riferimento ad autorità o divinità?

Insomma, da dove esce questa interpretazione?


----------



## pantarhei

Non credo che al giorno d'oggi scrivere Suo o Sua in una lettera commerciale suggerisca che ci si sta riferendo a qualche divinità  Se si considera che questa prassi ortografica era molto più radicata a inizio secolo piuttosto che al giorno d'oggi poi...


----------



## laurentius87

Personalmente evito sempre le maiuscole di cortesia, le trovo irritanti.


----------



## o-nami

Anche io personalmente le trovo irritanti. Le uso solo quando faccio ricorso al Prefetto per qualche multa. Ma lo faccio apposta...


----------



## paulclauderichard

D'accordo, sono antipatiche e forse obsolete, ma lavorando in uno studio legale, le devo usare.

Resta la mia curiosità che, pare, nessuno può soddisfare, a proposito del riferimento ad autorità o divinità che impedirebbe il maiuscolo a "suo" o "sua". Da dove viene? Mah.


----------



## ursu-lab

Io, e parlo di quasi trent'anni fa  , ho studiato contabilità e dattilografia, e quindi anche (purtroppo) la corrispondenza commerciale. Mi dispiace distruggere il mito del tuo insegnante, ma 'sta storia della divinità non l'ho mai sentita in vita mia. Tutte le iniziali dei pronomi di cortesia andavano in maiuscolo, e non c'era alcuna eccezione.


----------



## Blackman

ursu-lab said:


> Io, e parlo di quasi trent'anni fa  , ho studiato contabilità e dattilografia, e quindi anche (purtroppo) la corrispondenza commerciale. Mi dispiace distruggere il mito del tuo insegnante, ma 'sta storia della divinità non l'ho mai sentita in vita mia. Tutte le iniziali dei pronomi di cortesia andavano in maiuscolo, e non c'era alcuna eccezione.



Stessi studi, quasi stessa epoca, e identiche conclusioni.


----------



## pantarhei

paulclauderichard said:


> però mi resta il dubbio: perchè mi è stato detto il contrario da un insegnante



Ma un professore di Lettere? Beh, forse era mooolto cristianamente ispirato!


----------



## paulclauderichard

Avete tutti ragione, per carità, ma non era particolarmente "cristianamente ispirato", quindi si doveva basare su una qualche convenzione, magari ormai obsoleta (comunque parlo di vent'anni fa, non dell'alba dei tempi).

Credo che rimarrò a rodermi nella la mia curiosità... n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Necsus

Mah, francamente sono dell'idea che, se una simile consuetudine è mai esistita, la motivazione possa esser abbastanza banale. Visto che il possessivo con cui ci si riferisce alla divinità è di terza persona singolare, è anche l'unico per cui si potrebbe ipotizzare un'eventuale confusione, e di conseguenza pensare di codificare una distinzione. Che però dovrebbe essere resa decisamente superflua dalla specificità del contesto.


----------



## paulclauderichard

Necsus said:


> Mah, francamente sono dell'idea che, se una simile consuetudine è mai esistita, la motivazione possa esser abbastanza banale. Visto che il possessivo con cui ci si riferisce alla divinità è di terza persona singolare, è anche l'unico per cui si potrebbe ipotizzare un'eventuale confusione, e di conseguenza pensare di codificare una distinzione. Che però dovrebbe essere resa decisamente superflua dalla specificità del contesto.



Infatti, più che una convenzione di effettiva utilità, credevo fosse una specie di regola di "galateo" nello scrivere, come già varie altre ne esistono nella corrispondenza commerciale.


----------



## aglaja

Anche per me le stesse indicazioni sulle maiuscole dalla mia maestra delle scuole elementari: tutti pronomi/aggettivi di cortesia maiuscoli. 
Tuttavia, il riferimento alla divinità mi ha fatto venire in mente che ci diceva di non usare mai Signore e Signora maiuscoli perché, quello sì, si riferiva solo alla divinità. 
Ti è di aiuto?


----------



## paulclauderichard

aglaja said:


> Anche per me le stesse indicazioni sulle maiuscole dalla mia maestra delle scuole elementari: tutti pronomi/aggettivi di cortesia maiuscoli.
> Tuttavia, il riferimento alla divinità mi ha fatto venire in mente che ci diceva di non usare mai Signore e Signora maiuscoli perché, quello sì, si riferiva solo alla divinità.
> Ti è di aiuto?



Beh, probabilmente il ragionamento è lo stesso, come dicevo: galateo e non reale utilità. Chissà se le fonti sono simili, comunque da qualche parte deve pur scaturire questa convenzione, ancorchè desueta.


----------



## pizzi

Scusate, ma su questa questione del Suo/Sua maiuscolo: chi scrive lettere commerciali a una divinità?


----------



## paulclauderichard

pizzi said:


> Scusate, ma su questa questione del Suo/Sua maiuscolo: chi scrive lettere commerciali a una divinità?



"In god we trust", recitano le monete americane... e su qualsiasi lettera si può scrivere "grazie al Cielo" o "speriamo la nave con i container arrivi presto, siamo nelle "Sue" mani!"... però la questione sembrava derivante da antico stile epistolare più che da odierna consuetudine pratica.


----------



## fabry2811

Quindi tirando le somme l'utilizzo di iniziali maiuscole per la terza persona singolare è più una questione estetica che grammaticale?
Non è nè sbagliato nè corretto.... ma mi trovo a dover correggere una bozza e vi giuro che non sopporto questi Sua, Le porgo, averLe.....


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Fabry  

Secondo me, l'iniziale maiuscola per il pronome e per gli aggettivi possessivi riferiti alla terza persona di cortesia, rimane, oggi, in uso solo negli scritti destinati a "personaggi" la cui alta carica imporrebbe il rispetto del protocollo, del cerimoniale: ecclesiastici, nobili, ambasciatori ...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Fabry.

Oltre ai casi citati da Anja, la maiuscola reverenziale è tuttora in uso nelle lettere commerciali di qualche ufficialità; non intendo quindi nelle mail informali rivolte a pari grado di altre aziende o a colleghi a cui pur si dà dal _lei_ (quelle sono comunicazioni di servizio, non lettere commerciali), bensì nelle comunicazioni di una certa formalità rivolte per esempio ad un'azienda cliente (come proposte di collaborazione, offerte commerciali, ecc.) oppure nei documenti legali.

Normalmente nei documenti commerciali ci si rivolge all'azienda ricevente, non alla singola persona a cui sono inviati, che è soltanto un referente all'interno dell'azienda stessa, quindi è comunque abbastanza raro l'uso del _Lei_; prevalentemente ci si esprime al plurale, comunicando dalla "ns. azienda" alla "Vs. azienda" e sono quindi _Voi/Vs./Vostro-a_ ad avere la maiuscola, in segno di cortesia e rispetto.

Nei documenti legali poi l'uso della maiuscola è imprescindibile e sono frequentissimi pure i _Lei/Ella/Suo/Sua_, perché le missive possono essere direttamente indirizzate anche a singoli individui (si pensi a qualsiasi lettera ricevuta per esempio da un avvocato o da un Ente).

Da Wikipedia:
La maiuscola reverenziale si usa ancora di frequente per i pronomi e aggettivi possessivi che si riferiscono a Dio, a persone o cose sacre, a persona di riguardo (es. "_Pregare Dio e avere fiducia in Lui"; "Mi rivolgo alla Sua attenzione, signor Presidente_").
L'uso moderno ha portato una diffusione nell'utilizzo soprattutto per  quanto riguarda comunicazioni formali e corrispondenza commerciale (es. "_In merito alla richiesta da Lei inviata"_) estendendone l'adozione anche ai pronomi (es. _"Colgo l'occasione per porgerLe cordiali saluti_").  La spiegazione dei grammatici risiede nel fatto che "_la terza persona  di cortesia, singolare e plurale, nell’uso scritto richiede l’iniziale  maiuscola per evitare confusione con l’uso delle terze persone  ordinarie. Tale uso si estende alle forme degli aggettivi  possessivi (Suo, Sua, Loro) e dimostrativi clitici (La, Li) e alle forme  pronominali oblique (Le, Loro; rarissimo il plurale Glielo e simili)_". [Rif. Paolo Belardinelli, "Sui pronomi di cortesia", pubblicato su La Crusca per voi - n. 35, ottobre 2007, pp. 13-14.]

Vedi anche qui (forum de L'Accademia della Crusca):


> Nella corrispondenza commerciale e formale la maiuscola è obbligatoria.


----------



## fabry2811

Grazie mille Connie,  molto esaustiva.


----------

